# Wow I want one!!!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It figures can't be sold in Canada, except BC
RMR: Rick and ZENN Car - YouTube


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you live in BC...lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow I can plug this car into my neighbors outlet! Dang! :lol:

Zero Emission No Noise (ZENN)... no wonder it's it is illegal to sell it anywhere else in Canada but British Columbia


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

crimper said:


> Wow I can plug this car into my neighbors outlet! Dang! :lol:
> 
> Zero Emission No Noise (ZENN)... no wonder it's it is illegal to sell it anywhere else in Canada but British Columbia


Ya kinda a glorified golf cart so to speak, wonder how long the charge lasts.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

unfortunately they ceased production.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> unfortunately they ceased production.


Ya I wonder which oil company bought them out!!!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool little car just perfect for the city, the no noise is great but batteries are still bad. Bad for us and the enviroment when compared to other cars with a single one and in terms of whats wasted and being reused after its old and tired.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I vote for the tesla S
If only I had the money...
but salt water has left me penniless


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I am really *sad face* now. I was going to buy Nissan leaf and then saw this post, search everywhere without reading more posts follow and end up finding it was ceased production.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah this car has been around for a long time. A nice try but really a glorified golf cart. Great idea without enough engineering put into it. Range is also very low. Maybe 35 miles if you are easy on the gas and not running ac. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Have a read at this article.

What Rick Mercer Didn't Tell Us About the ZENN Car | NoFrakkingConsensus


----------

